# Flashcard in the USA!



## elm (Feb 4, 2015)

It's a real bummer that RealHotStuff stopped selling flashcards.  Are there any more reliable places in the U.S. to buy flashcards?


----------



## Celebrimbor360 (Feb 4, 2015)

What? I got my GW from them last month... I also bought sky from modchipfactory.com, they ship from CA so that's better if your near west coast.


----------



## elm (Feb 4, 2015)

Celebrimbor360 said:


> What? I got my GW from them last month... I also bought sky from modchipfactory.com, they ship from CA so that's better if your near west coast.


 

Yeah the RealHotStuff located in the states don't sell Flashcards anymore.  

I'll give modchipfactory.com a try.  Thanks


----------



## tyrran (Feb 5, 2015)

Eachmall is my homeboy. Used to get GBA flash carts there, got a handful of knockoff R4 cards, and just got my Sky3DS cards, and they've never disappointed. Highly recommended.


----------



## YourHero (Feb 5, 2015)

Modchipsdirect is located in Buffalo NY. 2 day shipping.


----------



## c4655362 (Feb 5, 2015)

is 3dsgamerworld legit?


----------



## elm (Feb 5, 2015)

tyrran said:


> Eachmall is my homeboy. Used to get GBA flash carts there, got a handful of knockoff R4 cards, and just got my Sky3DS cards, and they've never disappointed. Highly recommended.


 
Awesome thanks!!  I also found this list while searching.  http://www.qq3ds.com/qq3ds-where-to-buy.html



YourHero said:


> Modchipsdirect is located in Buffalo NY. 2 day shipping.


 
Nice website.. Sky3ds is $84.99, great deal


----------



## justinadams (Feb 5, 2015)

c4655362 said:


> is 3dsgamerworld legit?


well...sorta. they are a little fishy on the way they do things, but you will get your product. they state they ship from the US with 3-4 day shipping, but (from my experience and that of a few other users) it took them 7-8 days and they sent the wrong shipping number. also they are a little dishonest when it comes to money exchanging hands. my order was around $84.99 but when i check my bank account i was charged around $89. I contacted them about this and (in broken english) they said it had to do with bank transfer fees, which I translated to mean currency conversion (aka they are not based in the US).


----------



## c4655362 (Feb 5, 2015)

justinadams said:


> well...sorta. they are a little fishy on the way they do things, but you will get your product. they state they ship from the US with 3-4 day shipping, but (from my experience and that of a few other users) it took them 7-8 days and they sent the wrong shipping number. also they are a little dishonest when it comes to money exchanging hands. my order was around $84.99 but when i check my bank account i was charged around $89. I contacted them about this and (in broken english) they said it had to do with bank transfer fees, which I translated to mean currency conversion (aka they are not based in the US).


Well it doesn't matter too much, I got an error when I entered my card details
What's a good us seller that accepts mastercard?
Most of these stores aren't based in the US anyways.


----------



## elm (Feb 5, 2015)

c4655362 said:


> Well it doesn't matter too much, I got an error when I entered my card details
> What's a good us seller that accepts mastercard?
> Most of these stores aren't based in the US anyways.


 

This one says MasterCard/Visa accepted: https://www.usahotstuff.com/content/5-secure-payment
I'm not sure how reliable they are though, sorry!


This one also:  http://www.rev3ds.com/home/35-qq3ds-dual-mode-for-3ds-and-ds-games.html

Both are U.S.A Based!!


----------



## c4655362 (Feb 5, 2015)

elm said:


> This one says MasterCard/Visa accepted: https://www.usahotstuff.com/content/5-secure-payment
> I'm not sure how reliable they are though, sorry!
> 
> 
> ...


It seems usahotstuff is sketchy
https://gbatemp.net/threads/reviews-on-usahotstuff-anyone-have-experience.373554/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/usahotstuff-com-issues.371080/

rev3DS isn't under the gateway official resellers either (which is what I'm trying to buy)


----------



## elm (Feb 5, 2015)

c4655362 said:


> It seems usahotstuff is sketchy
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/reviews-on-usahotstuff-anyone-have-experience.373554/
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/usahotstuff-com-issues.371080/
> 
> rev3DS isn't under the gateway official resellers either (which is what I'm trying to buy)


 

Yeah, I'm always leery about places to try, thanks for the heads up on UsaHotStuff.  I'm going to buy mine from ModChipsDirect, they only accept Visa though. I hated that RealHotStuff stopped selling Flashcards, I bought from them for years.


----------



## TheNeck (Feb 5, 2015)

thanks for the thread, either i will order from modchipsdirect or modchipfactory.

yeah it totally sucks RHS stopped selling flashcards, i also had many purchases from them over the years.


----------

